# What fish is this # 169.5



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I just wanted to join the "what fish is this" threads so here's one for ya. Here's a "fish" Lisa caught yesterday. She caught it on the bottom and it fought like a piece of plywood. I'll send the first one to guess a bunch of Sitka spruce cones or some Kodiak spring bear poop, your choice. (I have nothing else to send).


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

It's a skate. I caught one when I was in Homer last year.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We caught a couple in Homer as well. Good to eat as well.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dang that was too easy I guess.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> We caught a couple in Homer as well. Good to eat as well.




What Mule? You ate one of these????

How did you cook it? The next one we catch I'll fry it up and post it. Eeeek.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Skates are pretty rare to catch, at least in the areas I've deep-sea fished. Don't know about Alaska. Really cool fish, though.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

longbow said:


> What Mule? You ate one of these????
> 
> How did you cook it? The next one we catch I'll fry it up and post it. Eeeek.


The are very good to eat. Batter and fry them or cooked in a wine/vinegar sauce. There are several recipe for skate on the net. First time I had some was is in England many years ago. Good stuff.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> I just wanted to join the "what fish is this" threads so here's one for ya.


There are two fish in that picture.

The other one looks like a small cod? Or, rather: one of those wigers (walleye x tiger).


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

PBH said:


> There are two fish in that picture.
> 
> The other one looks like a small cod? Or, rather: one of those wigers (walleye x tiger).


A small cod!!! What? It's a **** monster cod!
No, it's a small Pacific cod. I caught that one and Lisa loves them so much I kept it. We catch a lot of those and rock bass.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's a different catch. I sat my pole down to help with Lisa's skate while my lure dragged the bottom (not a good idea) and up came a starfish.

Ok, what's this one. I had to ask one of our aquaculturists what it was.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

flying fish>>O


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

looks like some kind of sculpin.

you tell us.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's a sculpin or not but I think you're right PHB. It's called a Kelp Greenling.
OK, one more and I'll leave you guys alone.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I was going guess greenling kelp but wasn't sure on that. The last pic looks more like a sculpin to me.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Sea Robin?

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

How do you guys know all this stuff about fish? Geez! The last is a sculpin. It's a Red Irish Lord. Now I'll leave you to your Utah stuff.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

longbow said:


> Now I'll leave you to your Utah stuff.


Please don't! Keep 'em coming.


----------

